# bricked asus zenfone 4, will service centre guys repair it



## truegenius (Sep 24, 2014)

i recently i bought asus zenfone 4 ( 4" ) and i rooted it after sometime to remove all the bloatwares and after some more time i decided to modify its build.prop but after saving the modified build.prop it didn't started, it shows asus splash screen  at starting and then it just remains on loading screen.

i have downloaded its firmware and tried to flash it using fastboot using command ( fastboot flash update firmware.zip ) but it shows error and does not do anything after that error screen
i tried flashing boot.img alone ( it flashed without error ) , tried flashing fastboot without any error
, but when i flash system.img ( *note:* i made system.img out of system folder of firmware using imgburner software ) it shows flash cmd error  even after successfully running erase command for system partition

i even tried using adb push command to push system folder of firmware to phone but it does not allow me to copy any file
i have tried adb shell command but even it doesnot work ( though pull push command on other partitions like /dev works but not on system )

so, i want to know is there anything else i can do to solve this issue ?
or if there is nothing i can do then would service centre guys solve this problem ( as i have rooted it earlier so warranty is over, but i don't care if they charge a bit to install firmware in it )
if in case they agree to service it buying paying some charge so how much would they charge me ( this phone costs only Rs6000 )


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2014)

as the phone is starting fine, they'll simply flash the firmware again. just tell them you received an update. after reboot the phone is stuck in Asus logo. many have got away like this.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 24, 2014)

sam said:


> as the phone is starting fine, they'll simply flash the firmware again. just tell them you received an update. after reboot the phone is stuck in Asus logo. many have got away like this.



you made my day 
i have been messing with this phone since day before yesterday, i even skipped yesterday's night sleep, remained awake to bring life to it and i was thinking that i will need to throw it into trash 

now i will go to nehru place service centre ( tomorrow or day after tomorrow ) and will act like fool 

thank you very much for your reply 

i will update after my service centre experience


----------



## truegenius (Oct 6, 2014)

i got my phone back from service centre ( 4 days after submitting, i told them it didn't started after an update ) and now its working as it should
though instead of flashing firmware they changed the motherboard of it 
well i don't think that i had bricked it so badly 

btw i am sharing this link which i found after submitting my phone, it contains intel phone flash tool, i don't know if it will help to unbrick zenfone as i haven't tried it but just in case if someone i looking for a last try to unbrick before heading to service centre with a fake reason
*drive.google.com/uc?id=0B3qYFBKKL2hic19WcnBNOVJ3Ymc


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2014)

that was easy  service center guys are always some big noob. BTW was your phone flashed with android 4.4 or 4.3?


----------



## truegenius (Oct 6, 2014)

it had 4.3
4.4 wasn't out by that time ( 1 October )
now 4.4 is available and currently i am downloading and will flash it soon
i am hoping that it will solve its battery and heating problem ( and option to turn off hyperthreading to increase backup and decrease heating ) and magically provides ambient light sensor ( it happened with my karbonn a5 ) and backlit touch keys
overclocking or voltage control will be too much to ask


----------

